
Mark Zuckerberg tried philanthropy before, stumbled and learned - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2015/12/07/mark-zuckerberg-tried-philanthropy-before-and-failed-heres-what-he-learned/
======
x5n1
So did Bill Gates. When will these people learn that though they can create
products and sell them, they can not fix complex systems.

~~~
mordrax
Who are the people that can fix complex systems? If a group of people like
this exists then why do we still have broken complex systems?

I think that the more influence and wealth you wield, the better your chances
are of 'fixing' a system and I think what they are trying to do is more
commendable than what the majority of us do with our spare time and cash.

------
nakedrobot2
Dear Mark,

Please pay your corporate tax instead.

thanks, Planet Earth

~~~
seanmcdirmid
How does paying America's unique worldwide corporate tax help planet earth?

~~~
nakedrobot2
There are loopholes everywhere, and Facebook is not paying corporate tax
_anywhere_ including the UK and other places. It is not only the USA.

~~~
pyvpx
Facebook _avoids_ taxation just like Google, Apple and countless other multi-
national corporations. You don't even have to be in the Unicorn club to make
entirely legal tax avoidance schemes a worth while endeavor. Call up EY, PCW,
or really any law firm/accountant/tax advisor and you too can enjoy an
effective tax rate in the low teens or even lower.

They do pay taxes. They play loopholes in numerous jurisdictions to avoid tax
as much as possible.

Why do they do that? Because everyone else does. Also they have a fiduciary
duty to do so. Yes, it's technically, actually, illegal for them _not_ to
avoid taxation as much as possible because, well, then they wouldn't be doing
everything they can to maximize shareholder value.

